# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  راهنمایی میخوام، شروع صفر برای داروسازی

## Kiarar

سلام، شدیدا نیازمند کمکم-_-
من چهار ساله پشت کنکور تجربی ام، مشکلی داشتم که درسی نخوندم ولی نتونستم از هدفم هم بگذرم.
الان میخوام شروع کنم و فقط دارم تلاش میکنم، عمومیام بالای 80 هست و روزی یه ازمون جامع میزنم. سهمیه پنج درصد دارم (که البته فکر نمیکنم چیز خاصی باشه و یجوری فکر میکنم انگار ندارمش.) ولی اختصاصی صفر مطلقم
یعنی یجوری چهار سال از اختصاصی دور بودم کاملا. تند خوانم و زود میگیرم مطلبو. ساعت مطالعمو تا اخر توانم دارم بالا و بالاتر میبرم و مشکلی با زیاد درس خوندم ندارم.
حالا سوالم و موضوع راهنماییم، لطفا راهنماییم کنید.
من بخاطر وسواسم نمیتونم و نمیخوام مبحث حذف کنم و میخوام اختصاصی رو کامل بخونم، حالا سر جلسه هر چی تونستم میارم رو کاغذ. ولی اینروزا همش مشاورا و ملت میگن اگه حذف نکنی نمیشه، حتما باید سر جلسه از یه سری سوالا رد شی و این حرفا. و این فکرا واقعا داره اذیتم میکنه.
من داروسازی میخوام و تصمیم گرفتم زیست کتاب درسی بخونم و شدددیدا تست بزنم، شیمی نکته تست فراهانی و شبی ده صفحه مفاهیم لقمه شیمی، فیزیک کازرانیان آلا که 90 جلسه نیم ساعتس، ریاضی هم امینی راد آلا که 74 تا نیم ساعتس.
حالا بعضیا بهم میگن نکته و تست ببین ولی من چون هیچی نمیدونم از اختصاصی میترسم کامل از صفر نگن و من بمونم وسط راه.
یکی از دلایلی که مبحث نمیخوام حذف کنم هم همینه، چون نمیدونم چی به چیه میترسم یه جایی پیش نیاز بخواد و بمونم وسط کار.
حالا نظرتون چیه؟ چه کنم؟ نظری دارین؟
فقط میخوام شر این لعنتی رو بکنم و پروندشو ببندم هررر جور شده و برم یکم زندگی کنم.😓
مرسی که کمکم میکنین، بوس.

----------


## Parimah

سلام عزیز وقتت بخیر

اول: اینکه یه نفس عمیق بکش تک تک جملاتت استرس ، اضطراب ، ترس ، سردرگمی رو فریاد میکشه

دوم:  سلامتی تو از هر چیزی مهم تره این نکته خیلی خیلی مهم و حائز اهمیته 

سوم:  باور داشته باش که به کاری قراره رقمش بزنی اوکی دیگران میگن ما ندیدیم ولی من اندازه موهام سرم دیدم حتی تو چنل مشترک خودم با دوستم  یه نمونه شو واست  ارسال کردم

تو نیازی نیست برای رسیدن به رشته موردعلاقت همه سوالات رو تحت پوشش خودت قرار بدی 40 درصد سوالات کتابهارو باید بریزی دور 60 درصد شو باید بخونی !

رشته تو باید نجات بدی نه دانشگاه رو 

دانشگاه های که 90 درصد کنکوریها بهش فکر میکنن رو تو میتونی با یه رشته ی دیگه بهش برسی ولی رشته ی که میخوای وصل فقط به یه دانشگاه خاص نیست 

قرار نیست پس فردا کسی بگه مدرکت از کجاست ؟ ، نگاه میکنن مهارت و تواناییت تو کارت چقدره !

الانم دچار تمام خواهی یا کمال خواهی شدی 

درصد های عمومیتو پیشرفت بده با زدن کنکور های 95 تا 1400 قشنگ تحلیل کن یه دفتر برای هر درس عمومیت داشته باش ستون بندی کن 

لغات یه ستون ، دستور یه ستون ، قرابت یه ستون ، املا یه ستون ، زبان فارسی یه ستون ، تاریخ ادبیات یه ستون 

اینطوری هر تستی که غلط میزنی یا نخوندی رو تو هر ستون علامت میزنی و همون مبحث رو میخونی 

واسه درسهای دیگه عمومیت هم همینطور! بعد تست های کنکور برای عمومیت ! از تست های گزینه دو امسال که هر چی برگزار شد یا سوالات جامع عمومی قلمچی رو کار میکنی  ( داخل چنل های تلگرام موجوده ) ! یا وقت نداشتی میایی جامع های امسال رو که قراره برگزار بشه رو تحت پوشش خودت میدی دوتا سنجش 26 فروردین و 16 اردیبهشت هم میزنی !

اینم برنامه کلی آزمون های جامع 1401:



چرا میگن حذف کنی؟ 

کسی که رشته شو قراره متجلی کنه برای خودش نمیره برای 100 زدن میدونه 50 الی 60 هم بزنه تمومه کار 

بعضی مباحث رو حذف میکنه که روی چیزایی که باقی مونده تسلط داشته باشه بتونه تست های پرتکرار از اون مباحث رو تو کنکور بزنه 

برای نکته تست 80 درصد دبیرا از زیر صفر میگن و من بعضیاشونو گلچین کرده بودم و تویه این تایپک  برنامه ریزی برای کنکور در مدت زمان باقی مانده  درجواب کسی که سوال داشت قرارداده بودم

به هر حال دیدن سالیانه الان خوب نیست و زمانی هم نیست براش صرف بشه چون هم از این ور بوم میفتی هم از اون ورش

تلاشتو کن رشته تو امسال برآورده ش کنی 

همینطور که گفتم افرادی رو هر روز دارم میبینم که رسیدن 

یه نمونه بارز طرف نوشته : من یچیزی بگم
خواهرم ۹۷ کنکور داشت،رتبش ۳۰۰ هزار کشوری منطقه ۱ شد،موند برا ۹۸ خراب کرد،همش تظاهر به خوندن کرد،رتبش شد ۴۰۰هزار کشوری افسرده،بی انگیزه،تهی تهی،
تا اواخر فروردین ۹۹ همین بساط و همین،همش سرش تو گوشی بود،فیلمبازی بود برا خودش،تو چنلای تلگرام!
❌ازاواخر اردیبهشت باورتون میشه میگفت دیگه حالم داره بهم میخوره از خودم باید بجنگم برای چیزی که میخوام،الان کجاست؟روزی نمیشد ببینم که این کمتر از 14 ساعت درس بخونه،الانم دانشجوی روزانه دندونه با رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰

در رابطه با شک کردن سنجش و اینا هم بهتون بگم،دیگه از این چیزا گذشته،چون ثابت شده هر کس میتونه به اندازه باورهاش رویاهاشو بسازه،وگرنه زندگی مثل باتلاقیه که هر چی بیشتر دست و پا بزنی(به غلط)بیشتر توش فرو میری،این یه نمونه از نزدیک بود،
خود سرلک که ۱۰۰ هزار بود بعد پزشکی همدان آورد،تا صبح میتونم مثال بیارم،تا صبح.....

یا یکی تو سایت قلمچی نوشته بود: 



این برنامه کلی رو که آپلود کردم دانلود کن و ببین:



اینم ویس این برنامه که باید حتما گوش بدی 






> در آخر باور باور باور ، تلاش تلاش راه رسیدن برای هر کاریه وقتی همه بگن میشه میتونی ولی خودت به کاری که میخوای انجامش بدی شک ؛ تردید و دلهره داشته باشی ، آب در هاونگ کوبیدن است

----------


## Kiarar

> سلام عزیز وقتت بخیر
> 
> اول: اینکه یه نفس عمیق بکش تک تک جملاتت استرس ، اضطراب ، ترس ، سردرگمی رو فریاد میکشه
> 
> دوم:  سلامتی تو از هر چیزی مهم تره این نکته خیلی خیلی مهم و حائز اهمیته 
> 
> سوم:  باور داشته باش که به کاری قراره رقمش بزنی اوکی دیگران میگن ما ندیدیم ولی من اندازه موهام سرم دیدم حتی تو چنل مشترک خودم با دوستم  یه نمونه شو واست  ارسال کردم
> 
> تو نیازی نیست برای رسیدن به رشته موردعلاقت همه سوالات رو تحت پوشش خودت قرار بدی 40 درصد سوالات کتابهارو باید بریزی دور 60 درصد شو باید بخونی !
> ...


متشکرم از اینکه وقت میذاری واقعا، قربونتم❤
اره من خیلی به خودم سخت میگیرم، متاسفانه، ولی این حس سردرگمی واقعا داره خفم میکنه.
من یه چیز خوب دارم اینه که مطمئنم میتونم تمومش کنم و بهش برسم.
چون کلا دور بودم از اختصاصیا اصن گیجم توش انگاری.
بابت عمومی خیالم راحته و بهترشم میکنم و مرسی از راهنماییت.
این برنامه ای که فرستادین رو دیدم و وویسم گوش کردم، مثلا با خودم میگم خب من اگه بیام 50 درصد مطالبو بخونم؛ اگه نتونم به همش درست جواب بدم چی؟ این نگرانم میکنه و میخوام حجم بیشتری بخونم!
برای شیمی نکته تست فراهانی میبینم، خب چجوری حذف مبحث انجام بدم؟ جاهایی که نمیخوامو نبینم؟ و اینکه پیش نیاز نمیخواد مباحث دیگه؟
بنظرتون برای فیزیک و ریاضی چه نکته تستی ببینم؟
[نتونستم بهتون پیام خصوصی بدم و اون چیزی که گفتینتوو چنل مشترکتون برام فرستادینم پیداش نکردم، خواستم بگم اگه بشه به ایدی تلگرامتون پیام بدم و چند لحظه وقتتونو بگیرم خیلی خوبه اگه امکانش هست، ولی نشد.در هر صورت مرسی]

----------


## Parimah

> متشکرم از اینکه وقت میذاری واقعا، قربونتم❤
> اره من خیلی به خودم سخت میگیرم، متاسفانه، ولی این حس سردرگمی واقعا داره خفم میکنه.
> من یه چیز خوب دارم اینه که مطمئنم میتونم تمومش کنم و بهش برسم.
> چون کلا دور بودم از اختصاصیا اصن گیجم توش انگاری.
> بابت عمومی خیالم راحته و بهترشم میکنم و مرسی از راهنماییت.
> این برنامه ای که فرستادین رو دیدم و وویسم گوش کردم، مثلا با خودم میگم خب من اگه بیام 50 درصد مطالبو بخونم؛ اگه نتونم به همش درست جواب بدم چی؟ این نگرانم میکنه و میخوام حجم بیشتری بخونم!
> برای شیمی نکته تست فراهانی میبینم، خب چجوری حذف مبحث انجام بدم؟ جاهایی که نمیخوامو نبینم؟ و اینکه پیش نیاز نمیخواد مباحث دیگه؟
> بنظرتون برای فیزیک و ریاضی چه نکته تستی ببینم؟
> [نتونستم بهتون پیام خصوصی بدم و اون چیزی که گفتینتوو چنل مشترکتون برام فرستادینم پیداش نکردم، خواستم بگم اگه بشه به ایدی تلگرامتون پیام بدم و چند لحظه وقتتونو بگیرم خیلی خوبه اگه امکانش هست، ولی نشد.در هر صورت مرسی]


خواهش میکنم عزیزم

من واست دوتا آهنگ پاکسازی انرژی منفی میفرستم چون حجمش زیاده آپلود کردنش طول میکشه پس تلگرام واست ارسال میکنم

خیلی عالیه که این اطمینان رو داری پرورش میدی بزرگترش کن نباید یه لحظه درنگ کنی 

50 درصد یعنی تسلط کامل نه پراکنده ، نه ناپیوسته ؛ نه شلنگ تخته ای ( کامل)

این طرح درس نکته تست 1401 فراهانی هست :



تو میایی مباحثی که دیگه خیلی پرتکرار تره رو اول بولد میکنی و میخونیشون به اون مباحث تورو به یه درصد 50 هل میده

فیزیک اگه میخوای نکته تست ببینی یحیوی 1400 رو ببین که زودتر ببندی 

و ریاضی هم نکته تست معین کرمی 1401 رو ببین 

واست ایدی تلگراممو میفرستم تو پیام خصوصیت

----------


## Bitaaa

> خواهش میکنم عزیزم
> 
> من واست دوتا آهنگ پاکسازی انرژی منفی میفرستم چون حجمش زیاده آپلود کردنش طول میکشه پس تلگرام واست ارسال میکنم
> 
> خیلی عالیه که این اطمینان رو داری پرورش میدی بزرگترش کن نباید یه لحظه درنگ کنی 
> 
> 50 درصد یعنی تسلط کامل نه پراکنده ، نه ناپیوسته ؛ نه شلنگ تخته ای ( کامل)
> 
> این طرح درس نکته تست 1401 فراهانی هست :
> ...


 سلام فراهانی مفاهیم هم کامل پوشش میده یا خودمون باید بخونیم جدا؟!؟
و اینکه نظرتون دربارهی ریاضی ملاک پور چیه !!؟
معین کرمی طولانیه

----------


## Parimah

> سلام فراهانی مفاهیم هم کامل پوشش میده یا خودمون باید بخونیم جدا؟!؟
> و اینکه نظرتون دربارهی ریاضی ملاک پور چیه !!؟
> معین کرمی طولانیه


فراهانی مفاهیم هم با تست زنی پوشش میده 

ریاضی ملاک پور نکته تستش طولانیه با اینکه استاد بسیار فوق العاده ای برای شروع صفریاست

معین کرمی هم نکته تست اسفند ماهش بله طولانیه بخوای الان ببینی 

شما باید نکته تست شروع از 28 فروردینشو ببینی 

بازم میل خودته با کی پیش بری این صرفا یه پیشنهاد از طرف بنده بود

----------


## Bitaaa

> فراهانی مفاهیم هم با تست زنی پوشش میده 
> 
> ریاضی ملاک پور نکته تستش طولانیه با اینکه استاد بسیار فوق العاده ای برای شروع صفریاست
> 
> معین کرمی هم نکته تست اسفند ماهش بله طولانیه بخوای الان ببینی 
> 
> شما باید نکته تست شروع از 28 فروردینشو ببینی 
> 
> بازم میل خودته با کی پیش بری این صرفا یه پیشنهاد از طرف بنده بود


ینی لازم نیست مفاهیمو جدا بخونم ؟!؟

----------


## Parimah

> ینی لازم نیست مفاهیمو جدا بخونم ؟!؟



نه لازم نیست تو همون جزوه نکته تستش رو بخونی کفایت میکنه

----------


## Bitaaa

> سلام عزیز وقتت بخیر
> 
> اول: اینکه یه نفس عمیق بکش تک تک جملاتت استرس ، اضطراب ، ترس ، سردرگمی رو فریاد میکشه
> 
> دوم:  سلامتی تو از هر چیزی مهم تره این نکته خیلی خیلی مهم و حائز اهمیته 
> 
> سوم:  باور داشته باش که به کاری قراره رقمش بزنی اوکی دیگران میگن ما ندیدیم ولی من اندازه موهام سرم دیدم حتی تو چنل مشترک خودم با دوستم  یه نمونه شو واست  ارسال کردم
> 
> تو نیازی نیست برای رسیدن به رشته موردعلاقت همه سوالات رو تحت پوشش خودت قرار بدی 40 درصد سوالات کتابهارو باید بریزی دور 60 درصد شو باید بخونی !
> ...


این برنامه برا چ کانالیه ؟!؟

----------


## Parimah

> این برنامه برا چ کانالیه ؟!؟


نمیدونم یکی از دوستان واسم تو پیام ناشناس فرستاده بود

----------


## Morningstar

> نمیدونم یکی از دوستان واسم تو پیام ناشناس فرستاده بود


سلام، ببخشید امکانش هست آیدی تلگرامتونو بهم بدید؟ چند دقیقه بیشتر وقتتونو نمی‌گیرم

----------


## moboer

> سلام، شدیدا نیازمند کمکم-_-
> من چهار ساله پشت کنکور تجربی ام، مشکلی داشتم که درسی نخوندم ولی نتونستم از هدفم هم بگذرم.
> الان میخوام شروع کنم و فقط دارم تلاش میکنم، عمومیام بالای 80 هست و روزی یه ازمون جامع میزنم. سهمیه پنج درصد دارم (که البته فکر نمیکنم چیز خاصی باشه و یجوری فکر میکنم انگار ندارمش.) ولی اختصاصی صفر مطلقم
> یعنی یجوری چهار سال از اختصاصی دور بودم کاملا. تند خوانم و زود میگیرم مطلبو. ساعت مطالعمو تا اخر توانم دارم بالا و بالاتر میبرم و مشکلی با زیاد درس خوندم ندارم.
> حالا سوالم و موضوع راهنماییم، لطفا راهنماییم کنید.
> من بخاطر وسواسم نمیتونم و نمیخوام مبحث حذف کنم و میخوام اختصاصی رو کامل بخونم، حالا سر جلسه هر چی تونستم میارم رو کاغذ. ولی اینروزا همش مشاورا و ملت میگن اگه حذف نکنی نمیشه، حتما باید سر جلسه از یه سری سوالا رد شی و این حرفا. و این فکرا واقعا داره اذیتم میکنه.
> من داروسازی میخوام و تصمیم گرفتم زیست کتاب درسی بخونم و شدددیدا تست بزنم، شیمی نکته تست فراهانی و شبی ده صفحه مفاهیم لقمه شیمی، فیزیک کازرانیان آلا که 90 جلسه نیم ساعتس، ریاضی هم امینی راد آلا که 74 تا نیم ساعتس.
> حالا بعضیا بهم میگن نکته و تست ببین ولی من چون هیچی نمیدونم از اختصاصی میترسم کامل از صفر نگن و من بمونم وسط راه.
> یکی از دلایلی که مبحث نمیخوام حذف کنم هم همینه، چون نمیدونم چی به چیه میترسم یه جایی پیش نیاز بخواد و بمونم وسط کار.
> ...


داداش گلم، منم رو این موضوع ک بخوام مبحثیو حذف کنم به شدت حساسم اتفاقا مشکل تو مشکل منم بود، تنها راه حلی ک رسیدم و جواب داد، اولویت بندی کردن فصل ها بود. اینجوری به خودت بگو ک قرار نیست مبحثیو حذف کنی فقط قراره به ترتیب اولویت بخونی. یعنی چی؟ یعنی میای اسونترین مباحث سوال خیز رو میخونی میشه اولویت اول. بعد اولویت دوم میزاری مباحث متوسط سوال خیز تر. اولویت سوم مباحث دشوار سوال خیز. در نهایت مباحث باقی مونده با کمترین تعداد سوال کنکور. این اولویت رو اجرا کن. هم اینکه خیالت راحته چیزی قرار نیست حذف بشه. هم اینکه یه درصد اگه نرسوندی تموم کنی، خیالت راحته ک مباحث مهم رو رسوندی و میتونی به درصد معقول برسی.

----------


## Mhti

سلام.ببخشید ایشون کی هستن؟منظورم همون ویسه هستش.واینکه شما گفتین کانال تلگرام دارین ادرسش لطف میکنین؟

----------

